# Subwoofer entkoppeln?



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

mahlzeit!
ich hab einen recht grossen und leistungsstarken subwoofer. die böden/decken sind in diesem haus aber recht dünn und man hört manchmal sogar die nachbarn, wie sie sich in normaler lautstärke unterhalten.
so muss ich den sub natürlich sehr weit runterdrehen, sonst klingelt's schnell an der tür.
also... kann ich das ding irgendwie entkoppeln? der boden ist eben parkett, das leitet den schall so schön weiter...
ich habe schon tennisbälle halbiert und darauf steht der sub momentan, aber das ergebnis überzeugt mich noch nicht so sehr. hat jemand eine bessere idee, die auch einfach umzusetzen wäre, damit ich nicht ganz so weit runterschrauben muss?


----------



## ich98 (3. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 03.12.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit!
> ich hab einen recht grossen und leistungsstarken subwoofer. die böden/decken sind in diesem haus aber recht dünn und man hört manchmal sogar die nachbarn, wie sie sich in normaler lautstärke unterhalten.
> so muss ich den sub natürlich sehr weit runterdrehen, sonst klingelt's schnell an der tür.
> also... kann ich das ding irgendwie entkoppeln? der boden ist eben parkett, das leitet den schall so schön weiter...
> ich habe schon tennisbälle halbiert und darauf steht der sub momentan, aber das ergebnis überzeugt mich noch nicht so sehr. hat jemand eine bessere idee, die auch einfach umzusetzen wäre, damit ich nicht ganz so weit runterschrauben muss?



kauf dir Kork, einfach so Platten im Baumarkt und legt die drunter, das dürfte super funktionieren.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

das ikönnte tatsächlich klappen,d as hätte ja eine recht grosse oberfläche.
mal sehen, wie es ist, wenn ich den sub mit den tennisbällen noch auf eine korkmatte stelle.
danke, solche tips habe ich gemeint. umsetzbar und nicht teuer.


----------



## Klon1234 (3. Dezember 2005)

Oder du könntest den Subwoofer auch auf einen Tisch stellen oder soetwas! Aber die Idee mit dem Kork ist schon nicht schlecht...

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## ich98 (3. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 03.12.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du könntest den Subwoofer auch auf einen Tisch stellen oder soetwas! Aber die Idee mit dem Kork ist schon nicht schlecht...
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234



naja so ein Subwoofer ist schon ziemlich groß und dann die Baßwellen auf dem Tisch ..... Weiß nicht ob das so angenehm ist.


----------



## Klon1234 (3. Dezember 2005)

ich98 am 03.12.2005 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 03.12.2005 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt auch schon wieder...Gut, deine Idee ist wohl wirklich die Bessere!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

ich98 am 03.12.2005 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 03.12.2005 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, der ist eben recht gross, auf meinem schreibtisch hätte er auch keinen platz mehr. und nen schemel habe ich gerade nicht zur hand, wäre aber vielleicht noch einen versuch wert, wenn das mit den korkmatten nicht hinhaut.

so sieht das übrigens bei mir (momentan) aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry für die unordnung.


----------



## Pepe82 (3. Dezember 2005)

stell in doch mal probeweise auf nen teppich! kork ist nur geringfügig leiser


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

Pepe82 am 03.12.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> stell in doch mal probeweise auf nen teppich! kork ist nur geringfügig leiser


hab nur riesige teppiche, aber da ich eh noch einen fussabtreter brauche... (bin noch nicht lange in der wohnung)... kann ich das auch mal testen. oder ich teste gleich mit dem grossen...


----------



## King-of-Pain (3. Dezember 2005)

Logitech Boxen oder? 
5300 oder 5500? ich kann die nie auseinanderhalten


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

King-of-Pain am 03.12.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Logitech Boxen oder?
> 5300 oder 5500? ich kann die nie auseinanderhalten


5500z oder so.

edit: fast, Z-5500 Digital heisst das ding.


----------



## Pepe82 (3. Dezember 2005)

wenn du dir nen fußabtreter holst dann versuchs mal mit ner kokos matte
http://s2.simpleupload.de/ix8ac46208/100_1948.JPG
kannst vorher unter dem sub probieren (passt auch zum fußboden) wenns nich hilft bleibts halt ein fußabtreter


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

danke für den tip. mal sehen, ob ich sowas in der nähe finde.


----------



## Pepe82 (3. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 03.12.2005 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für den tip. mal sehen, ob ich sowas in der nähe finde.



*AFAIK* wenn alles nichts hilft bleibt dir nur noch den sub mit stahl seilen an die decke zu hängen(schwingungen übertragen sich nicht direkt ins mauerwerk). kann mann auch wunderbar mit ner kletterpflanze verbinden ob sich aber der aufwand lohnt musst du wissen denn wenn die wände wirklich so ''dünn'' sind lohnt sich das halt nich


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

Pepe82 am 03.12.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.12.2005 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, sowas habe ich schon  in betracht gezogen, aber der aufwand... da müsste ich bohren, dübeln... und ich möchte in der neuen wohnung eigentlich nicht zuviel bohren. *g*


----------



## ich98 (3. Dezember 2005)

Pepe82 am 03.12.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dir nen fußabtreter holst dann versuchs mal mit ner kokos matte
> http://s2.simpleupload.de/ix8ac46208/100_1948.JPG
> kannst vorher unter dem sub probieren (passt auch zum fußboden) wenns nich hilft bleibts halt ein fußabtreter



arg    , gabs das Bild noch größer?
2800*sonstwas


----------



## Pepe82 (3. Dezember 2005)

ich98 am 03.12.2005 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Pepe82 am 03.12.2005 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*entschuldigend* war auf der digicam so eingestellt und hab nich weiter danach geschaut

edit: stand auf 6,1MP aber bei mir wird nur 150x100 oder so angezeigt  
frage an die anderen die das bild sehen ist das bei euch auch so groß?


----------



## bsekranker (3. Dezember 2005)

Pepe82 am 03.12.2005 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: stand auf 6,1MP aber bei mir wird nur 150x100 oder so angezeigt
> frage an die anderen die das bild sehen ist das bei euch auch so groß?


Das Bild hat die Auflösung 2856*2142 = 6,12 MP.


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 03.12.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> so sieht das übrigens bei mir (momentan) aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du DAS als unordentlich bezeichnest   


Ma ne Frage, warum knipst jmd nen Fußabtreter? Weiß doch jeder was das ist oder ^^


----------



## Pepe82 (3. Dezember 2005)

firewalker2k am 03.12.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.12.2005 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. mir war langweilig  
2. warum nich, hatte halt ne kokosmatte vor der tür liegen die farblich passen würde  
3. also was manchmal für sinnlose fragen gestellt werden, da frag ich mich manchmal ''weis das nich jeder''?


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2005)

Mein Kollege hat das mit seinen Lautsprechern so geloest:

- Fuesse unter die Boxen, z.B. die hier: http://www.elektronik-preiswert.de/images/alle/759-084.jpg
- eine 10 cm Granitplatte drunter mit passenden Vertiefungen fuer die Fuesse
- darunter dann noch eine Schicht Kork

Hmm, ob der wohl Audiophil ist? *g*


----------



## Swicinska (3. Dezember 2005)

Also was man hier alles zu Lesen bekommt ist schon recht Abenteuerlich.   
Sub auf den Tisch stellen ist keine gute Idee. (Vibrationen)
Aber der höhepunkt an Schwachsinn (Sorry nicht böse gemeint) ist den Sub an die Decke zu hängen. Wie soll das halten? Er hat doch geschrieben das die Decken recht dünn sind. Und selbst wenn er eine dicke Decke hätte würde es auch nicht lange halten. Der Sub ist nicht gerade leicht. Schätze mal 10-12 kg.
Häng den mal an die Decke und dreh ihn mal ein bischen auf,dann ist das Teil schneller unten wie er gucken kann.   
Beser sind da schon die Ideen mit Korkmatte,kleines Teppichstück.
Das bringt ihm aber auch nicht viel. Der Sub ist ein Frontfire und was will er da nach unten entkoppeln?   
Und wenn er dünne Decken und Fussböden hat,sind auch die Wände dünn.
Ich will damit sagen das er mit so einer Wohnung damit leben muss den Sub dezent  spielen zu lassen.   
Oder aber er ist immer sehr sehr freuntlich zu seinen Nachbarn.    
Ich bringe den Leuten über mir ab und an mal ne Flasche Wein rauf. (Ernst gemeint)
Ach ja,habe das Teufel Conzept G  hier stehen. 

Gruß
Guenni

PS. Noch was zum Deckenvorschlag.
Vom Sub gehen doch wohl alle Kabel ab? Das dürfte recht lustig aussehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 03.12.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit!
> ich hab einen recht grossen und leistungsstarken subwoofer. die böden/decken sind in diesem haus aber recht dünn und man hört manchmal sogar die nachbarn, wie sie sich in normaler lautstärke unterhalten.
> so muss ich den sub natürlich sehr weit runterdrehen, sonst klingelt's schnell an der tür.
> also... kann ich das ding irgendwie entkoppeln? der boden ist eben parkett, das leitet den schall so schön weiter...
> ich habe schon tennisbälle halbiert und darauf steht der sub momentan, aber das ergebnis überzeugt mich noch nicht so sehr. hat jemand eine bessere idee, die auch einfach umzusetzen wäre, damit ich nicht ganz so weit runterschrauben muss?



im hifi-fachhandel gibt es auch spezielle lautsprecherfüße, die eine schwingungsübertragung recht gut verhindern. (sind auch nicht soo teuer, wie alles andere, was es da gibt  )

aber gegen dünne wände hilft nur isolierung des ganzen raumes, wenn du sprechende leute hören kannst, heißt das umgekehrt auch, dass alles im bereich der lautstärke eines gespräches auch über luft und mauer übertragen auf der anderen seite ankommt - da hilft entkoppeln auch nicht. (das mundwerk der nachbarn ist ja mit sicherheit gut vom boden entkoppelt  )


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

Swicinska am 03.12.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Noch was zum Deckenvorschlag.
> Vom Sub gehen doch wohl alle Kabel ab? Das dürfte recht lustig aussehen.


hehe, ja, das würde bestimmt spassig aussehen.
wegen den vibrationen: ich denk eben schon, dass es kontaktvibrationen sein könnten, weil der ganze boden (auch im schlafzimmer nebenan) vibriert, wenn ich auch nur wenig aufdrehe.

möglichst nett bin ich natürlich und wein habe ich genug... allerdings ziemlich alten wein, den verschenke ich lieber nicht leichtfertig.
naja, bis jetzt hat nur einmal jemand geklingelt und da hatte ich auch gerade goa drin (was ich sehr selten höre), das hat halt auch ziemlich gewummert. aber danach kamen nie mehr beschwerden, ich hab's vielleicht schon akzeptabel eingestellt. sind auch eher jüngere leute im haus, der direkt unter mir ist noch keine 40, also nicht voll die rumnörgler. naja, der hauswart ist ein bisschen komisch... aber der hört mich eh nicht, der wohnt im erdgeschoss (ich im zweiten stock).
ich hör den über mir dafür schon beim gitarre spielen. altbau eben... was will man machen... wenig techno hören.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 03.12.2005 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> aber gegen dünne wände hilft nur isolierung des ganzen raumes, wenn du sprechende leute hören kannst, heißt das umgekehrt auch, dass alles im bereich der lautstärke eines gespräches auch über luft und mauer übertragen auf der anderen seite ankommt - da hilft entkoppeln auch nicht. (das mundwerk der nachbarn ist ja mit sicherheit gut vom boden entkoppelt  )


*grmbl*
jetzt wo du's sagst, muss ich dir auch recht geben, dann bringt die ganze übung also nicht viel.   
ich hab jetzt nicht vor, die ganze wohnung mit eierkartons auszukleiden. *g*
und ein erfolg wäre damit auch nicht garantiert, da ist ja immer noch der boden...

tja, muss ich's halt so lassen wie jetzt und hoffen, dass das ausreicht. nachts drehe ich selbstverständlich noch viel weiter runter, aber am bass möchte ich möglichst selten rumriegeln müssen.


edit: wenn ich die specs studiere, kommt mir der gedanke, dass das sytsem eventuell ein wenig überdimensioniert sein könnte für diese wohnung:
_Effektive Gesamtleistung: 505 Watt

    * Lautsprecher: 317 Watt effektiv (je 2 x 62 W vorne und hinten, 69 W in der Mitte)
    * Subwoofer: 188 Watt (effektiv)

Gesamtspitzenleistung: 1010 Wat t
Maximaler Schalldruckpegel: > 115 dB_

OMG! :-o darauf habe ich noch gar nie geachtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 03.12.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 03.12.2005 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein ansatz wäre es vielleicht, statt zu isolieren den schall lieber zu richten, also um den sub herum einen kasten zu bauen, der den großteil des schalls in deine richtung leitet (enventuell in andere richtungen trotzdem isoliert ist).
auf die art wirds bei dir etwas lauter und bei den nachbarn etwas leiser.


----------



## Swicinska (3. Dezember 2005)

Dann kann er sich doch gleich den Sub auf den Schoss stellen.


----------



## ich98 (3. Dezember 2005)

Swicinska am 03.12.2005 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann er sich doch gleich den Sub auf den Schoss stellen.



das zittern die 



Spoiler



Eier


 beim Musik hören, ob er das jetzt so gut findet   

Sag deinen Nachbarn, die sollen sich nicht so anstellen   

Ich glaube für Wohnung hast du einfach das falsche System. Kopfhörer wären wohl passender.


----------



## HobbitMeister (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube dem Subwoofer irgendwelche Füßchen zu verpassen und auf eine Granitplatte stellen ist die beste Lösung, sieht sicher auch schick aus, allerdings  ist so ein Ding AFAIK nicht gerade billig.
Wohnungen mit dünnen Wänden sind leider nur für Zimmerlautstärke und eher bassschwache Systeme geeignet :/ . Ich hab mein Logitech System(z-5300) auch nicht ins Studentenheim mitgenommen, denn da sind ja die Wände fast aus Papier.


----------

